# Hello All. All Systems Dead....



## windodressin (Sep 16, 2020)

This car has not disappointed....until now....I suspect that someone I know has found a way to disable the electrical power of my car. The battery was tested and is good. But the car is dead. No electrical power anywhere. Remote car lock is also dead. Yet there is power in the battery.
My question is...what could cause this? Is it some security system I am not aware of in my Cruze? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can't even lock the doors. It seems like even the RKE remote is dead.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Who would do such a thing?


----------



## windodressin (Sep 16, 2020)

My ex....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

windodressin said:


> This car has not disappointed....until now....I suspect that someone I know has found a way to disable the electrical power of my car. The battery was tested and is good. But the car is dead. No electrical power anywhere. Remote car lock is also dead. Yet there is power in the battery.
> My question is...what could cause this? Is it some security system I am not aware of in my Cruze? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can't even lock the doors. It seems like even the RKE remote is dead.


Welcome Aboard!

Make sure the battery cables are still connected and nothing is impeding the connections. Look at the engine fuse block on top of the battery and see if any of the large fuses are missing or bad. Any of the fuses, not just the circled ones. It may be possible your starter is bad. Do any of the dash lights work? I do not have a RKe, so I am not sure how, but I thought there was a procedure to start the car in an emergency.










Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

He's got no power.

Sounds like a fuse.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

With no power at all, start with the highest power fuses.links just off the battery and go from there.....


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

also negative battery cable.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

No power at all? No dash lights or headlights nothing?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd start with the negative battery cable, all battery terminals, and then the high power fuses first. You have an open circuit.

Do you park where there's a lot of squirrels and other mini-bears (chipmonks, etc.)? They've been known to chew through vehicle electrical systems for a snack.


----------



## windodressin (Sep 16, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> He's got no power.
> 
> Sounds like a fuse.


No power whatsoever. No dash light nothing. Even the remotes seems dead. Yet the battery was tested and is good.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

windodressin said:


> No power whatsoever. No dash light nothing. Even the remotes seems dead. Yet the battery was tested and is good.


Well the BCM is the brains of the vehicle. It is what is in charge of managing power of every other module on the car, including the ECM.

You should check all fuses but pay special attention to anything called ‘BODY’ or ‘BCM’. Both the engine bay and cabin fuse boxes have BCM fuses.

If you find no bad fuses make sure the BCM fuses actually have power.

If the fuses have power start testing circuits at the BCM


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

windodressin said:


> No power whatsoever. No dash light nothing. Even the remotes seems dead. Yet the battery was tested and is good.


Have you checked negative cable? Wiggle it around and see if anything lights up or noises happen. Remember, there needs to be a full circuit for the positive to complete.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Just for the heck of it......try this.
***Transport mode when enabled reduces the electrical system load. Things such as key fob, theft detergent feature are turned off when the car is going to be stored for a period of time.
to turn on and off this feature these are the steps.
1) start the car
2) push hazard flashers on
3) push brake in
4) hold key in start position for 15 seconds till the battery light starts flashing.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

How's he supposed to do all that if he's got no power?


----------



## windodressin (Sep 16, 2020)

I appreciate all the helpful tips..so I unhooked the negative cable mentioned and it reset. Everything seems to be working now. I still dont know what the caused was so each time I head to my car...it still causes me a little stress. But the pics I included, I do not know what that purple connnector is. It is branded Delphi. It is connected to the unhooked connector in the other pic which was connected to the battery's negative.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

That’s the negative battery voltage sensor.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks like you still have the old style negative battery cable as well based on your pictures. May be a good idea to get it replaced. Around $29 after shipping and taxes on rock auto or around $36-40 From the dealer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Maqcro1 said:


> Looks like you still have the old style negative battery cable as well based on your pictures. May be a good idea to get it replaced. Around $29 after shipping and taxes on rock auto or around $36-40 From the dealer.


Depending on the age and mileage you may be able to get your local Chevy dealership to replace it under a special warranty extension.


----------



## windodressin (Sep 16, 2020)

Good stuff...I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Nikko (Sep 23, 2019)

windodressin said:


> This car has not disappointed....until now....I suspect that someone I know has found a way to disable the electrical power of my car. The battery was tested and is good. But the car is dead. No electrical power anywhere. Remote car lock is also dead. Yet there is power in the battery.
> My question is...what could cause this? Is it some security system I am not aware of in my Cruze? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can't even lock the doors. It seems like even the RKE remote is dead.





windodressin said:


> Good stuff...I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Nikko (Sep 23, 2019)

I have worked on several of these models the latest one I worked on was a 2014 I would look at the wires and the related check all the fuses also look and see if you put the key in the ignition and turn key to six power or accessories if you get any dash lights if not check the fuse relays under the hood make sure that they are all good then I would look at anything possibly cut or broke in the harnesses check all your wire clips if still nothing then I would see if by some chance the security system was mishandled usually by either the door key or the steering column if anyone tried to start the car with the wrong key or by attempting to hit wire the car has a security which will disable the entire electrical system of the vehicle you won’t get any of the cluster or instrument panel to turn on if that’s the case you will need to reset the computer either by erasing and resetting or replacing one or several of the safety and security modules


----------



## Loop6921 (Apr 24, 2020)

windodressin said:


> This car has not disappointed....until now....I suspect that someone I know has found a way to disable the electrical power of my car. The battery was tested and is good. But the car is dead. No electrical power anywhere. Remote car lock is also dead. Yet there is power in the battery.
> My question is...what could cause this? Is it some security system I am not aware of in my Cruze? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can't even lock the doors. It seems like even the RKE remote is dead.



Hey maybe the theft system is active ???


----------



## windodressin (Sep 16, 2020)

Loop6921 said:


> Hey maybe the theft system is active ???


This is what I believed at first. My ex has been harassing me and this is something she would do. I am just suspicious since I just bought the car not too long ago. It has happened twice and both times I remove the negative cable to reset and i have power again. I am not sure how to check if someone could remotely turn off all power to a car. Is this possible?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

@windodressin,

Take a look at Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable. This is your actual problem. This is a free replacement for 10 years or 120,000 miles from when the car was first placed in service.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Found this on another Forum for a 2013 Cruze.

** "To reset the theft deterrent system in a chevy cruze you will need to press the unlock button, exit the car and leave the door open, then press the lock button on the door and close it." **

Also this....
*Chevrolet Cruze Owners Manual: Immobilizer Operation*
Chevrolet Cruze Owners Manual / Keys, Doors, and Windows / Vehicle Security / Immobilizer Operation

This vehicle has a passive theft-deterrent system.
The system does not have to be manually armed or disarmed.
The vehicle is automatically immobilized when the key is removed from the ignition.
The system is automatically disarmed when the vehicle is started with the correct key. The key uses a transponder that matches an immobilizer control unit in the vehicle and automatically disarms the system. Only an authorized key starts the vehicle. The vehicle may not start if the key is damaged.








The security light in the instrument cluster comes on if there is a problem with arming or disarming the theft-deterrent system.
When trying to start the vehicle, the security light comes on briefly when the ignition is turned on.
If the engine does not start and the security light stays on, there is a problem with the system. Turn the ignition off and try again.
If the engine still does not start, and the key appears to be undamaged or the light continues to stay on, try another ignition key. If the engine does not start with the other key, the vehicle needs service. If the vehicle does start, the first key may be damaged. See your dealer who can service the theft-deterrent system and have a new key made.
Do not leave the key or device that disarms or deactivates the theft-deterrent system in the vehicle.


----------



## Cruze J&S (Sep 21, 2020)

txcruze26 said:


> Who would do such a thing?


Karma just sucks 🙃


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

I have been married to the same person for many years. I mention this because previously I owned a 2014 Sonic LTZ Dusk. Very cool but obscure model car that most people had never seen. I had the exact same thing happen to that car and nobody could ever figure it out. Eventually someone decided my battery, which tested good, must have had an internal short. Changed the battery and it never happened again. So while the battery might test good it really wasn't. I think you should go ahead and buy a new battery. You might not want to spend the money but I would for the peace of mind. Oh and by the way, my wife would never screw around with my car. I maintain hers. Besides when it happened I wasn't at home anyway, it happened when out on the road working.


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

I would start with the negative battery cable recall campaign. I believe your car was included in that. Take it to a Chevy dealership and they can run the VIN. and see if it was completed. If it wasn’t then they can do it and it won’t cost you a thing.


----------

